# Galco Leather OWB



## Icewater Johnson (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking for an OWB holster for concealed carry of XD9 Service. Carry IWB at times now, but for intensive (500+ rounds) training class and possible IDPA do not want to have to continually reholster IWB.

I am having trouble discerning between the different Galco models and which would be the best. The "Concealable" has a name that would recommend it for my uses, but the "Fletch is also a good looking holster that looks like it would conceal well.

Do any of you Galco gurus have any words of wisdom?

Thanks,
**Ice**

PS Would take any other good leather OWB holster recommendations as well. <noGalco>(Would even consider other brands)</noGalco>


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Practice (or take classes) with what you normally carry.
That includes gun, holster, and ammunition.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Concealable is an open-top holster, versus the thumb-break retention strap of the FLETCH. The Concealable fits best on a 1.5" belt versus the 1.75" belt width on the FLETCH.

For any scenario with constant drawing and holstering, as in a class, an open-top holster is far more convenient. In fact, if you're not an LEO or carrying openly, there's really little point to a thumb-break holster.

Of the two you mentioned, I think the Concealable (or a similar open-top) is by far best for your purposes.

Also consider hard synthetic (thermoplastic, Kydex, etc.), as in Galco's Matrix line.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If you're not dead-set on leather, I like my Galco Matrix. Here's my review on it...
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13179

-Jeff-


----------



## Icewater Johnson (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful replies.

Mike has really helped clarify the issues with the two leather holsters.

Really appreciated the review of the MX7 Beef. It does raise a question in my mind. With such a minimalist holster and the the snapping attachment system does the pistol move much when running or otherwise moving? Not only might this be something done in everyday life, but the advanced class involves movement and the holster "can’t be floppy or allow the pistol to change position when you are moving" according to the instructions. 

How do the MX7 and the Concealable stack up on this criteria?

Thanks,
**Ice**


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Do you have a link to a description of the course you're taking?

The M7X is very solid on the belt, as long as you use a belt of the appropriate width. I like Galco's 1.5" Reinforced Instructors Belt with the M7X.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Icewater Johnson said:


> Really appreciated the review of the MX7 Beef. It does raise a question in my mind. With such a minimalist holster and the the snapping attachment system does the pistol move much when running or otherwise moving? Not only might this be something done in everyday life, but the advanced class involves movement and the holster "can't be floppy or allow the pistol to change position when you are moving" according to the instructions.


As I stated in the review, when the holster is off the body it seems as though it doesn't have that much retention. When I'm wearing the holster it has GREAT retention. The gun stays up tight against my body and it doesn't move around on me the slightest bit (and I'm at times running around setting up cans and targets on my buddies land). You can put the holster on and take it off very quickly and easily as well. As you stated, it is a minimalist holster, and I love it for that very reason. If I were to wear it all day as a CCW holster I would just have an undershirt, but having worn it for hours on end I don't think it's _necessary_, but some people are more irritable than others. If you have any other questions or want any other pictures, feel free to ask. The people over there at Galco are also very helpful as well as extremely pleasant people to deal with. I hope that helps.:smt023

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## Icewater Johnson (Feb 6, 2008)

There is an abreviated description of the course at: http://www.tactical-specialties.com/downloads/ccw2.pdf We received a more in depth PDF which had quite a bit of information on holster choices. You will be pleased to know that a link to Galco was one of the suggested resources. Of course I already knew of the quality of your holsters since I have a Skyops IWB.

I took the CCW1 class from Todd Burke who is a very well regarded instructor here in mid-Missouri. The class taught far more than was required for CCW qualification and the extra instruction was very helpful. It was provided not only by Todd, but by the many quality people who assist him, knowledgeable practical shooters, area LEOs, and even the (former?) head of the Law Enforcement Training Institute at the University of Missouri.

Looking forward to gaining more practical skill and knowledge (and having a little fun along the way of course).

Thanks for the further information on M7X Jeff. That pretty thoroughly answers my question.

Thanks,
**Ice**


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like a good, solid course! Enjoy it!


----------

